# white oak ramp



## Scott C (Apr 20, 2004)

could some one tell me where this ramp is located. thanks


----------



## hunterm (Apr 22, 2004)

If your referring to the ramp on White Oak creek @ the river it is just east of Higginsport Oh. Take US 52 east out of Cincinnati, from the 275/52 interchange it is about 45 min.


----------

